# Cycling to School too Challenging for Kids



## ecomama (3 Dec 2018)

Hello there,


New here… so far my family has been cycling just for pleasure (not for commute), but I would like to change this. To reduce the emissions that my family is “contributing with” by driving my kids to school, I was looking into alternatives. Bus, it not an ideal one for this or that reason. Walking to school would take us some 45 min each way that I find a bit excessive when I factor it the age of children (6 & 9), all the bags and lunchboxes, weather, time and their stamina (especially in winter after having some extracurricular activities after school). Bike seems like a wonderful option, but… we live in quite a steep hill… steep enough for bike pushing up to be a bit of a challenge. I think they would be left quite tired cycling all the way to school after that... also their strength to cycle back after school is considerably reduced… and there is that hill on the way back again! I am not even really sure what is it that I would need, but I was somehow hoping there could be some kind of a TrailGator that would allow me to join two bikes (20inch and 24 inch) behind my bike to give them a bit of a pull at times when they struggle a bit? Does anything like that exist?

Also, we would be driving a part of the journey through a considerable school run traffic and I hate an idea of them breathing that such polluted air. Is there anyone around who can advise on the anti-pollution masks for cycling?


Many thanks!


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2018)

My kids rode to school from the age of 4 (luckily using pavements and cycle paths), we started with a TrailGator and within a term they rode independently, with me leaning over and giving the youngest a push on the short but steep hill at first. You will be surprised what the kids can manage. I don't know how you can join two bikes to yours, but honestly does the 9 year old need it? Regarding luggage, I loaded up my panniers with their heavy stuff and anything extra they carried, locks stayed at school. Regarding pollution masks, I believe that consensus is that they are useless as they don't stop the harmful particulates and just make you breath harder, they are more at risk sitting in the car.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2018)

Walk. I walked 4 miles each way. It's just what people did back before society got all self entitled and lazy. Some kind of trail gator, trailer, or reverse trike cargo bike type thing would do nicely, even with electric assist if you're pedalling yourself and 2 passengers. Hills are as hills do, and its it's too much then get off and walk - an opportunity to tech the children how to properly and safely push a bike.

Unless you're wearing respirators, exposure levels are much the same regardless of your method of transport, although cyclists may be breathing the fumes deeper into their tissues - that has not been conclusively established. The answer isn't to add to the problem by driving a motor vehicle, and the risk of dying due to a sedentary lifestyle massively outweighs the pollution risk.

Good luck.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2018)

Not sure what's best for you bike wise. But like @Milkfloat says they soon get use to things and will deal with it. You say you cycle as a family already so i take it they enjoy time on a bike? @Drago points out a hill is a hill if they are a problem then like Drago says part of dealing with them will be learning how to push bikes up them safely. 

Maybe start slowly pick a ok day weather wise and see how they go. Build up to a few days a week take lead from them add in an element of fun if you can and it will be even better. 

As for cycling and risk of pollution. It a sad fact that it is everywhere so cant avoid it. Leading academics point out that extra pollution risk when cycling is fair out weighted by the health benefits of cycling. Even hospital use of surgical masks is open to question has it's thought by some that they stop working within minutes.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Dec 2018)

ecomama said:


> Hello there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go and buy yourself one of those cheap masks that's used for painting and woodwork, from one of the hardware shops and try it for a few minutes whilst cycling. You'll quickly discover that a) it is horrible to breathe through them, b) you'll be overwhelmed by the smell your own breakfast after a few seconds of using it c) you look funny and therefore kids won't use it and of course, d), they don't work for filtering gases and super-fine particles.

Just walk/cycle and stop worrying.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2018)

There are disposable masks that can filter out the particle matter, but non that will filter out the gases. Any break in the seal around the mask will render it useless.

In use, you'd be looking at around the hour mark, before what's been stopped, makes it useless. 

I've a enclosed system that relies on it's own supply, full face mask, which I've used a few times. Certainly gets me noticed.

When you say a steep hill, how steep?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2018)

Depending on you finances, a cargo bike with electric assistance would be ideal.
Not cheap, but if you factor in that you can go for bulk shopping with one, plus you could resell it when the kids have graduated to ride their own bikes, you could use it instead of running a car.
A family in my area uses one, the Mum cycles the cargo bike in all weathers, a commute around 10 miles return, twice a day.
She has two boys, they both used to sit in the cargo bike, one now rides his own bike, impatiently waiting for Mum to catch up.
The hill: after a few months I'm sure your kids will get used to it, ride it no problems, they have the energy of youth on their side.


----------



## ecomama (3 Dec 2018)

Thanks for all posts. Perhaps you are right.. we will start slowly just a couple of times a week and add on gradually. Perhaps I am a bit of a worrier ;-)


----------



## tamiya (4 Dec 2018)

Do you already cycle up that hill?  

A long tail cargo bike (Yuba, Kona, Surly etc, electrified) can be fitted with rails on the rear bed, have seen kiddies on their own bikes hanging onto the cargo rails for occasional boost up the hills.


----------



## Threevok (4 Dec 2018)

You can't cycle to school here - as the school is on a steep hill.

It's that steep, that not even I would attempt it - and I like hills


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Depending on you finances, a cargo bike with electric assistance would be ideal.
> Not cheap, but if you factor in that you can go for bulk shopping with one, plus you could resell it when the kids have graduated to ride their own bikes, you could use it instead of running a car.
> A family in my area uses one, the Mum cycles the cargo bike in all weathers, a commute around 10 miles return, twice a day.
> She has two boys, they both used to sit in the cargo bike, one now rides his own bike, impatiently waiting for Mum to catch up.
> The hill: after a few months I'm sure your kids will get used to it, ride it no problems, they have the energy of youth on their side.




Is this the Mum?







She's usually accompanied by another child on a bike, plus Dad (I assume) on his.
The Urban Arrow isn't cheap but is very useful.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2018)

We use a Surly Big Dummy for the 4.25km (one way) school run on a daily basis. The return leg (which I have to do twice) is on an average 9% hill with two 13% lumps within that. But the climb is only just over half a kilometre so it’s over with in about 3 minutes.

It’s great. For once the motons are shouting ‘Pedal!’ at my daughter to help me up the hill rather than shouting at me for riding a bike. It’s all good.

When she grows into her 24” Isla Bike, I will tow that through the dodgy section of the town we pass through. Then when we are on the Greenway, she will commandeer herself the rest of the way.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2018)

We have done a couple of tours in the NL too. Great bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2018)

@ecomama the picture that @glasgowcyclist is the picture of that family I was mentioning.
One of the boys is now older, he rides his own bike along to the cargo.
And yes, the Dad rides too, I've met him a couple of times.
That cargo bike must have been expensive, but they have been using it for at least 5 years.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2018)

A guy who comes to our swimming club welded and fabricated his own bakfiet. It’s rather good. Some handling issues, but good all the same.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Dec 2018)

ecomama said:


> Hello there,
> 
> 
> New here… so far my family has been cy
> ...


How long does it take to drive each way versus cycling?


----------

